# Trashcan lid and about half a snapper... :)



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorgeous day out there today... went by myself and hit some usual suspects









Perp #1 didn't fair too well with Mr. Graysuit - not even enough to salvage - I did release what was left.









Got my biggest trigger to date, 8.25# about 20.5" to the fork









Just the glossy brochure for Yak fishing the Emerald Coast.... - and it is one more species for the master angler cat...









Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job man! Since KW has started I havnt dropped the first trigger rig, looks like I need to rethink that.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That is a stud Trigger!!!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice Trig!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Nice*

Nice looking water in that photo. Darn shame about that one half RS. Better him than you. Must have been a 7+ footer.....ouch, that would be bad!

Good luck, calm seas, and by all means....... don't leave the boat.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job!

Mike


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

"I did release what was left."

Thank God for that...you know how rare these are!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dude that is a nice trigger, i no he was fun reeling in! good pic!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

hey stress i was wondering about that rod holder on your yac, is that custom?? and which model kayak is that?? nice catch!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Trigger Bob


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great looking trigger, congrats stress! We're you fishin pcola or Navarre?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Custom rod holder/outrigger on the Revo - Also built one for the outback. I was fishing South of Pensacola.

Didn't know what it was until I saw it - fought like a log with fins.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report. Excellent photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on the trashcan lid 
a lot of us know that feeling of just the fish head; critters gotta eat too.
Thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Txfire409 (Jan 20, 2013)

how far out from shore do you have to go to get red snapper?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice trigger Bob...


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks stress, nice to hear people are still fishing the gulf outta Pensacola! Don't hate Navarre, but pcola beach is much closer for me. Can't wait to get some numbers built up for around here, I have none and don't know where to start, lol. Again, quality fish stress, appreciate your reports!


----------

